# The New World Order by H. G. Wells



## JM (Dec 25, 2008)

Interesting read.

The New World Order by H. G. Wells

"It is the system of nationalist individualism that has to go....We are living in the end of the sovereign states....In the great struggle to evoke a Westernized World Socialism, contemporary governments may vanish....Countless people...will hate the New World Order....and will die protesting against it."


----------



## Ivan (Dec 25, 2008)

Much is in place...and we are moving at breakneck speed to its fruition.


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 25, 2008)

It is always fun with the occasional conspiracy theory, but the all seem to forget who really runs the show.


----------

